

Interactive US Electricity Visualization Using d3 - leggers
http://www.electrospection.com/
I made this data visualization using d3- tell me what you think!
======
hablahaha
Really cool, we just spent quite a bit of time playing with it! Who knew South
Dakota had hydropower, much less water...

When you get around to refactoring, were you considering ditching Rails? I
think this would be really well suited (even if you expand it) to a static
site generator like Middleman with Ember or Angular.

